# will fins rejuvenate?



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

My new spilo seems to have taken a few bites in his previous days. His fins look like they have been nipped at a bit. I was just curious if they will grow back eventually, and if there is anything I can do to help this process. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, as long as they dont get bitten to the meat they will be fine.

Moved to injury.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just give em a week and it will return to its natural beauty again. Notice their extraordinary haste of healing.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

aqua salt will help 
but trust me itll heal fast enuff on its own


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

It will heal. P's have an amazing healing ability.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

You will be pleasantly surprised with the speed at which thy'll grow back. The incredible healing ability of piranhas is one of the key reasons they are so interesting.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Use the search button and you should find a good post with pictures of a P's fins growing back!

Give him a week or two and you wont beable to tell the difference!


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

ya fins should rejuvenate just add some salt


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

As stated before you'll see an amazing process of healing in the nextg few day's. This was my elong with damaged fins from shipping....


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Here he is seven days later! Awesome!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

My piranhas get their fins nipped at sometimes. Yes, the fins will grow back quickly. To help with the healing, try adding some Melafix to their water. If it's bad enough, move them to a quarantine tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wouldnt add salt or meds for simple fin nips....they heal quickly on their own.


----------

